# Chick Threads



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have become sick and tired of all the "lets use Mikes server space to post millions of pictures of half naked chicks" threads for everyone to view. A recent thread was titled "who do you think is the hottest". Instead of just talking about who is the best looking girl and maybe posting some tasteful pics, we are once again pushing the limits of the board rules, and having to sift through pages upon pages of multiple posts and nudity. I personally do not see why it has to come to this.....

Now what you have to understand is simply because I have given members the ability to "attach" pics, doesnt give you the right to post 30+ times in a row attaching picture upon picture of near-porn for everyone to gawk at. THIS IS A FISH SITE.

Since obviously the board rules and method of dealing with incidents is not hardcore enough to stem this behavior, I will be implementing new rules when it comes to threads such as these. Namely, anyone posting ANY nudity or edited nudity will be immediatly suspended from the site for 7 days, or permanently banished. Multiple off topic posts in these threads will be immediatly deleted.

Nobody else will be doing the moderating of these threads beside me.... so if you want to complain about it, the PM button is below.

This board, its rules, and its administration are based on respect. Responses in threads like this show a complete lack of respect for myself and what this board is about. Frankly, its just plain taking advantage of me.

Mike


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

And from now on, consider *overt sexually suggestive* images the same as nudity.

New Board Rules


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hmmm, what about people's icons? i don't mind it but is it offensive like the picture threads? or is that a whole new subject you will have to go over too? i like the girl pic threads but i don't mind stopping em.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> 2. No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is appropriate. Just keep it clean and there will be no problems. Porn includes nudity or overt sexually suggestive images.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

eh.. i think i've seen some to close nudity or sexually explicit avatars before. the themes like southpark and simpsons helped people change their avatars to clean em up. i just got too lazy to change


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For the few that continually push it, here are some examples:

The next 4 images show plenty of skin but they are

1) On-topic 
2) Single Posts (not 8000 posts just attaching picture upon picture of Vida Guerra)
3) Tasteful (i.e. NOT OVERTLY SEXUALLY SUGGESTIVE)
4) No editing
5) No Nudity


































Now lets take the next 5 examples:

1) Off Topic (some of you dont even know them, you just wanted to "post a pic")
2) Multiple posts (a general observation, not applicaple for each image)
3) Distasteful (i.e. OVERTLY SEXUALLY SUGGESTIVE, simulating masterbation, etc)
4) Edited
5) Nudity (which has been edited, 2-3 nude pictures were deleted from the thread)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its always just a few, who ruin it for the rest.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

these aren't hard rules to follow guys.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

khuzhong said:


> these aren't hard rules to follow guys.


 exactly, not in the least bit! So that makes me ask, if a member cant have enough RESPECT to keep it tasteful.... why should they be entitled to be a member at all?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

for the pics that don't follow the rules, this pic








does not follow the rule? is g-string pushing the limit? i really think that picture is a fine picture in general. the other pictures are very sexually suggestive or just not fit but i think that pic is quite fine.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

boxer said:


> for the pics that don't follow the rules, this pic
> 
> does not follow the rule? is g-string pushing the limit? i really think that picture is a fine picture in general. the other pictures are very sexually suggestive or just not fit but i think that pic is quite fine.


 who is it? Is it on topic? Or just a post of someone wanting to "show a nice ass"?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > for the pics that don't follow the rules, this pic
> ...


Mike If i may make a suggestion. It may make sense to pin this thread under important topics...This way it wont get bumped down in the days and weeks ahead.

!E


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Way to go. Oh well, I never posted this crap - Just nude banana's and stuff.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > boxer said:
> ...


Erik,

I appreciate your comment mainly because I know personally that you share some different views.









The fact of the matter is that people work hard on this site.

I give my money and time. You have 25+ team members VOLUNTEERING their precious time to do everything from writing articles, sitting in the chat waiting for someone to use it, to keeping forums clean, to answering questions in threads that dont seem to be getting much play.... all to make this site a better place.

You have 4000+ members devoting their time here either to learn, spread their knowledge, or a combination of the two.

All I ask is that you give this site and ALL its members the respect it deserves. I have tried forming rules that strike the delicate balance between RESPECT and PERSONAL FREEDOM. I personally think I have done a bang up job at promoting an environment where a user can say how they feel without the fear of being censored..... I understand the participation of the members make this site, and you will RARELY find me disrespect one. Just give me and every team member that respect back....

How does pushing the rules, and all getting a laugh over posting some chick with edited nips make this site better? How does it make someone care for their fish better? How does it help some kid understand the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I push the rules. 
I post to much, some days.
I post none other days.
I am the most ghey memeber of them all








I give my time to help some people, on many diffrent topics.
Im sorry for doing any harm, if I have.
But there is no I in team, and thats what this place is.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bobme said:


> Im sorry for doing any harm, if I have.


This thread is not about apologies. It is about managing expectations and warning the few members that treat this as their own personal porn trading post that I will not stand for it any longer.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I agree. I like pics of hot girls too but some of those pics are ridiculous. Seems alot of the peeps here dont seem to understand what NO NUDITY means. Pics of girls wearing no panties and revealing their asscracks are considered nudity. Sometimes I wonder if some of the peeps even actually look over their pic before posting or they just randomly upload them from their porn stash. This is a freakin piranha site, not a damn porn site. There's plenty of other places on the net for that stuff.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

well said mike.

this is definately not a profit making organization, but rather an effort put forth by people who love the hobby and give their own time and efforts to increase the knowledge base as well as the fanbase of the hobby. this being said, pfury is also a hub of communication and a place for socializing with people who have common interests.

i'm sure, or at least i would like to assume that people who are posting the content that is in question is not done with malicious intent. so let's all take this as a moment to step back, understand what's going on and continue to support the site by contributing and have a good time while respecting the rules.

[whisper] and just for the record, i laughed histerically when i saw the edited picture with the strategically placed P's. [/whisper] somethign like that can still be shared among members, but should be done privately in my opinion. remember that this IS a public forum.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I can deal with these rules. after all I come here for the fish


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Frickin' PERVS!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Understood Mike. I will try to refrain from posting in these threads in the future to insure that I dont do anything wrong.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I just thought we had some really really horny members


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

It's about time!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Finally....


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Weeee! KK is on the top! lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Understood Mike. I will try to refrain from posting in these threads in the future to insure that I dont do anything wrong.


 There is nothing wrong with these threads, just the propensity for certain individuals to post innapropriate pics. We have had "whos the hottest girl?" threads before plenty of times which never showed the amount of disrespect this one did.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Understood Mike. I will try to refrain from posting in these threads in the future to insure that I dont do anything wrong.
> ...


 Oh ok. I agree that some members tend to post some pics that should not be shown on your site. I agree with your policy.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

good call Mike


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

saw this coming heh


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Xenon for the new rule enforcement!

I do come here for the fish info and chat and am glad that when my girlfriends with me I wont have to quickly go past the ''so this is why your always on here'' topics!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats cool, just dont make me get rid of my avitar plz


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

no more porn







now what will i do

i guess i will just have to go back to the non-p section and spam a lot


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> go back to the non-p section and spam a lot










this will result in suspension or banishment as well.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like this thread, more examples please


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I have become sick and tired of all the "lets use Mikes server space to post millions of pictures of half naked chicks" threads for everyone to view. A recent thread was titled "who do you think is the hottest". Instead of just talking about who is the best looking girl and maybe posting some tasteful pics, we are once again pushing the limits of the board rules, and having to sift through pages upon pages of multiple posts and nudity. I personally do not see why it has to come to this.....
> 
> Now what you have to understand is simply because I have given members the ability to "attach" pics, doesnt give you the right to post 30+ times in a row attaching picture upon picture of near-porn for everyone to gawk at. THIS IS A FISH SITE.
> 
> ...


 understood!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

It was my fault. I take the blame.







I started the 'Who is the hottest chick alive threa." And honeslty. I don't regret it. It had some nice pictures in there.
well Xenon I will remove all my pics for you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Puddjuice said:


> It was my fault. I take the blame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasnt any one persons fault. Its been an ongoing theme for a while. It did have had nice pictures in there, but not for this site. Removal is not necessary, the thread has been locked.



> And honeslty. I don't regret it.


You might not regret making that thread. But break these new rules and you might regret the inability to use this site.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

This is all very reasonable. Having the ability to upload photos and having an open off-topic area are priviledges, not rights. I believe these policies have contributed to the overall success of the forum, but have occasionally ben abused by some of the members.

Most of the other fish forums only allow the most dull, uncontroversial threads to languish or have deleted their off-topic areas entirely.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think this is great







and will allow kids with internet access from schools to browse pfury for piranha information without coming across pages of smut .For thoses of us that use a computer at work to browse it's a good thing too.
This is a fish site.

Thank Mike.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

winkyee said:


> I think this is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very good point winkyee that I forgot to mention. Somebody should never be embarrassed to open up pfury from school or work....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, two of those inappropriate examples are mine.

Well, it's your house so it's your rules, I won't bitch about it - the only thing I will say in my defense is I thought that as long as I didn't post nudity it was OK. The rules say "sexually suggestive" but who's to say what's too suggestive or not ? I've seen pictures that other members posted removed due to nudity but mine have always been untouched which is why I thought it was OK.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Very good point winkyee that I forgot to mention. Somebody should never be embarrassed to open up pfury from school or work....


 Good Work Xenon


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

its about time ... theres plenty of other sites out there devoted to horny guys who need jack off material.

Some of you may forget, but there are women on this site too, we may be a minority but we're still here and most us would rather not see other naked women - there are threads I dont go into because judging by the title, I know what the content will be. But some people derail other threads and porn ends up in them... 
***What pissed me off was when WilliamBradley posted the pics of that male model and how upset a bunch of the guys got because "they dont want to see that kind of sh*t".







She had every right to so considering all the crap in every second post in the lounge.

I'd rather not see any t & a and girls kissing girls, but I'll settle for the ontopic and tasteful crap. I mean, its a fish site!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah guys, it's just a fish site.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

can u post more pics that shouldnt be posted so i can get a clearer picture








jk

i thot this was common sense since this is a public forum ...owells


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Wow, two of those inappropriate examples are mine.
> 
> Well, it's your house so it's your rules, I won't bitch about it - the only thing I will say in my defense is I thought that as long as I didn't post nudity it was OK. The rules say "sexually suggestive" but who's to say what's too suggestive or not ? I've seen pictures that other members posted removed due to nudity but mine have always been untouched which is why I thought it was OK.


Jewelz, those were the rules, hence the reason for this new thread to clarify more. The rule was NO NUDITY implying T&P but I left the respect bit up to you guys. Sexually suggestive will be determined by me only, according to the guidelines put in this thread. I think from my examples it is pretty obvious.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> its about time ... theres plenty of other sites out there devoted to horny guys who need jack off material.
> 
> Some of you may forget, but there are women on this site too, we may be a minority but we're still here and most us would rather not see other naked women - there are threads I dont go into because judging by the title, I know what the content will be. But some people derail other threads and porn ends up in them...
> ***What pissed me off was when WilliamBradley posted the pics of that male model and how upset a bunch of the guys got because "they dont want to see that kind of sh*t".
> ...


 Couldnt have said it better.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> Yeah guys, it's just a fish site.


 Dont play innocent Chunks.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

brooke burke is freak'n smokin


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

hey as long as Keira Knightley makes the cut..... YOwzars!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah guys, it's just a fish site.
> ...


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

To be honest about this topic, I and many members go to this website (Piranha-fury), to get and share information, check about fish pictures, and its really a previledge to have a great website like Piranha-fury. Hell theres not a day since I discovered Piranha-fury w/ out checking the website for just about anything. 
But my point is, If I want to check half naked women, Ill just watch hard core porn.








Checking out half naked pictures is pretty much kids stuff. Common guys grow up.
This is a FISH website, dont abuse it.








Just my 2c.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i think this hol thing needs to be looked over! there are bad pics and words every where! if you guys want to do something about it do so by all means but make sure you do it to everything not just pics!! words people use are just as bad as pics.. come on guys you give us the ok with sh*t like this --->







and some realy bad aviaters to so don't blame us for pushing it to see just how far is to far. ( parental advisory explicit content is wrong to use for this site if it is not!! so think it over next time you blame us for stuff you pramote







i don't or did not want to rub it in but it is true...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

fury said:


> i think this hol thing needs to be looked over! there are bad pics and words every where! if you guys want to do something about it do so by all means but make sure you do it to everything not just pics!! words people use are just as bad as pics.. come on guys you give us the ok with sh*t like this --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If we started censoring words, then we would be holding back freedom of speech/expression. This IS a discussion forum, why should we edit what people say? The ONLY time we/staff will edit anything someone says is in the event of site promoting or member bashing.

A smily such as







is okay. I see nothing wrong with it, personally. Its an expression no? So why should we hold back members ability to express themselves?

What about avatars? Everyone of those avatars that have broken the rules has been removed. Remember, staff doesnt see EVERYTHING. If theres an avatar you feel breaks the rules, please report it.

Parental Advisory wasnt put on this site for Lounge material. It was put on because of the videos we hosted. IE: the mouse feeding video as well as all the other feeding videos where piranhas ate miscellaneous food.

In what way did we promote for you guys to show off all the tits and ass threads? Please do try and explain that one. If anything I, personally, always try to demote it. Ask the guys...theyll tell you just the same.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fury said:


> words people use are just as bad as pics.. come on guys you give us the ok with sh*t like this --->


 got to say I hate this smilie


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok....just where does the "respect for the board" line lie? I mean, too many porno sleeze chick pics is disrespectful, but talking about shitting and pissing our pants isn't??

Don't get me wrong, I'm definately not a prudish chick, I like a bit of a laugh like the next person, a bit of manly humour is, I think, quite hysterical.

Show the smutt I say, just don't keep repeating the pics ppl have posted when you quote.

I must say though.....this site is a very manly one and I do wonder just how many women actually post here.

Keep it up though lads eh? You are certainly entertaining.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

don't take this out on me this is not my site!! you guys need to remember that some things are ok for people and others it is not ok.. (i don't kno about you but i would not like my child to be reading bull crap just as much as i would not want them looking at it)







<----this is ok for some but not others and not for kids nor is any other bad siyn or word worth reading!! anyway like i said you guys need to look/think this hol thing over!!!! as for promoteing stuff yeah you do promote everything we see (or we would not see it!!) not our problem you guys cant keep up with the site







that is your job!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

tramca said:


> I must say though.....this site is a very manly one and I do wonder just how many women actually post here.


 A lot of women have come and gone thats for sure. However, we have maintained a pretty good amount of women on our site for a decent amount of time, including myself.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

fury said:


> don't take this out on me this is not my site!! you guys need to remember that some things are ok for people and others it is not ok.. (i don't kno about you but i would not like my child to be reading bull crap just as much as i would not want them looking at it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not your site. But you use it. You make it what it is. There is a responsibility in that. There is a respect you show to other members. As for the "line", and how it is drawn? I do. You can be damn sure I try to draw it as close to the tedious and elusive barrier between free speech and board respect.

Dont like it? Leave. I owe you a warning for abusing the chats anyway.... thought I forgot?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:



> fury said:
> 
> 
> > i think this hol thing needs to be looked over! there are bad pics and words every where! if you guys want to do something about it do so by all means but make sure you do it to everything not just pics!! words people use are just as bad as pics.. come on guys you give us the ok with sh*t like this --->
> ...


 You tell him girl!!!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

are you mad at me for telling it like it is







i have no problem with the rules nor do any of us just don't make this out to be our problem.. if i don't like it leave you say? how about if you don't like the way things are on the site fix them why should i leave? are you trying to tell me something? don't give people bull about what is going on.. this is not new! you guys let it biuld up and up now fix it but leave us out of it like we did it.. to me it looks like you just don't want the blame for your own site


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

oh yeah this is ok --->







this one is for you














don't be fooled p-fury members this stuff has been going on for a long time


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they gave warning about the pictures and it is our problem we are the ones that \

post the material to read and look at. and they didnt let it build up they just wanted

people to grow up and stop postin sh*t on there own and have some respect for the

other members


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

fury said:


> are you mad at me for telling it like it is :laugh: i have no problem with the rules nor do any of us just don't make this out to be our problem.. if i don't like it leave you say? how about if you don't like the way things are on the site fix them why should i leave? are you trying to tell me something? don't give people bull about what is going on.. this is not new! you guys let it biuld up and up now fix it but leave us out of it like we did it.. to me it looks like you just don't want the blame for your own site


 your stupidity is as severe as your misspellings. When have I posted these pictures? So tell me again why its my problem?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

By the way, you will never convince me that a picture of a beautiful woman in lingerie exploring her sexuality by touching herself is distasteful - see bad example #5 posted by Xenon, originally posted by me in the hot chicks thread

Sorry, I just don't see it that way - I am not arguing with anybody, just stating my humble opinion


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> By the way, you will never convince me that a picture of a beautiful woman in lingerie exploring her sexuality by touching herself is distasteful - see bad example #5 posted by Xenon, originally posted by me in the hot chicks thread
> 
> Sorry, I just don't see it that way - I am not arguing with anybody, just stating my humble opinion


Your opinion is not humble. It is well taken and shared by many. Unfortunatly I do not have the ability to satisfy everyone and all their opinions in generating appropriate use guidelines for this site. I have to make a judgement call down what I see as the middle. This is my best attempt.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, you will never convince me that a picture of a beautiful woman in lingerie exploring her sexuality by touching herself is distasteful - see bad example #5 posted by Xenon, originally posted by me in the hot chicks thread
> ...


 Hey, do what you must - like I said I wasn't trying to dispute your judgement


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Also, let me stress that I am not attempting to tell anyone "what to think". I could care less if you watch XXX porn every hour. All I am saying is what you can and cant post on this site.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Why not conduct a poll, and see what the members would like


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

The rules on this board are made to please the majority, not just a selected few. So far I believe that Mike (Xenon) has been nothing but fair in making and enforcing the rules for this site. I for one sure as hell dont have the patience that he does for dealing with certain people and problems that arise. The bottom line is, this site has rules and they need to be followed. If you dont like it, leave. Its simple.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

fury said:


> are you mad at me for telling it like it is :laugh: i have no problem with the rules nor do any of us just don't make this out to be our problem.. if i don't like it leave you say? how about if you don't like the way things are on the site fix them why should i leave? are you trying to tell me something? don't give people bull about what is going on.. this is not new! you guys let it biuld up and up now fix it but leave us out of it like we did it.. to me it looks like you just don't want the blame for your own site


 Ok man You need to wake up. I 100% agree that this Repect for other Members Bullshit is getting a bit much, HOWEVER, it's not your site and nor is it mine. Therfore, the owners and operators of the site can do what they will. Also membership has just kept going up so they are doing something right.







. But in all realtity the women can put up naked mens threads, I couldn't careless, I JUST WON'T CLICK ON THEM (but that is because I use MY BRAIN, unlike others on the site...) . So to sum it all up, Fury you lost the second you started the argument , give it up.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> Why not conduct a poll, and see what the members would like


 Why? Mike has decided, period: it's his site...

Why are you people making such a big f*cking drama out of this: this is a fish site. Is it that odd that posting adult material isn't accepted/allowed???
If they don't like it, people can either swallow their disappointment, or pack their stuff and go harass other fish boards.

Man, every time decisions are made to improve the site, the same old tiring drama starts again: if you have such a hard time accepting the few rules we have to keep this board they way it is, just go - no one forces anyone to stay at Pfury...
If you care about this site, you would accept it, instead of raising a big stink that won't chance the rules anyways.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > Why not conduct a poll, and see what the members would like
> ...


 easy cowboy, was only a suggestion.

Im all for making this site an enjoyable place to spend time, but like you said, everytime

a change is made to improve the site we always get the drama along with it. why not

conduct a poll and see what the majority want, and Xenon has the final say.

Same thing as with the Canadian buy/sell forum. People complained it would be a dumb idea, others really wanted it. A poll was conducted, a majority was for it, and a Canadian buy/sell was created! End of the drama!

that's MY 2 cents


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pizzo, only the first sentence was in reply to you - the rest were general remarks, not directed at you or anyone else in particular...









It's just that with certain issues, like this one, voting is no option: it's an issue that affects the very basis of this site, its reputation and its direction, so I think when Mike made this decision, we have to accept it. Not necessarily like it, but accept it: it's his site, his money and his time that was invested in PFury.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pizzo - you are aware, you can start the poll yourself, right ? Just start a new poll thread in the lounge if you want, why argue about it ? Noone's stopping you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Start a poll all you want, but like Juda said, in this particular case, "voting isnt an option."


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I think we beat this issue like a dead horse..Lets move on to bigger and better things


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i opened this thread today in scool b4 my class started and my professor saw it and i guess now hes a new member to the site lol....


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Y the hell does anyone want to post half naked porn on this site any way thats something u do in privite.... This site isnt for making a giant orgy group....So listen to Xenon and stop posting porn!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

Mike, I gotta say it was fun looking at some of those pictures, but then again I can just search them up in my own time and place so I'm not complaining.. I totally respect your decision, also it's your time/money that you put in for all of us here to view the site.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

I agree, It has gone on way to long and was allowed. Xenon seemed to have no problems with stuff like this if i remember right.

Didn't Pastor Jeff have a topic about this months ago and Xenon said pretty much that people could post what they wanted in the Lounge. I might be wrong. But, i dont think so!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kdblove_99 said:


> I agree, It has gone on way to long and was allowed. Xenon seemed to have no problems with stuff like this if i remember right.
> 
> Didn't Pastor Jeff have a topic about this months ago and Xenon said pretty much that people could post what they wanted in the Lounge. I might be wrong. But, i dont think so!


 Correct. I said people could post what they wanted as long as there wasnt nudity. Now I have changed my mind and notifying the membership through this thread.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

who is Pastor Jeff ?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> who is Pastor Jeff ?


 A pastor named Jeff who took offense to many of the threads in the Lounge. He made a thread about it and everyone bashed him. His thread was based on another "do you trim" thread, not nudity. Be advised, I am not turning up the moral notch on anyone, just clarifying what is appropriate (by the rules) and what is not.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey, come on guys....calm down.

It says at the top of the page 'piranha information site and discussion forum', no mention of tits and ass photos at all. There are more than enough sites containing that sort of stuff if you feel the need...this site is about piranhas and should remain so. 
OK, by all means let's have a laugh and a bit of fun, but let's keep it to the sort of stuff you wouldn't mind YOUR kids seeing....we all like to see a nice sexy pose by a member of the opposite sex{or the same sex, depending on your personal likes/dislikes} but do we really need to see pictures of masturbation and sexual organs plastered all over the site when you are trying to locate an item of interest about your piranhas ?

A cheeky little smiley image is one thing...full blown porn is another.

If I want to see pictures of sexual organs in an aroused state or self stimulation images, then I can go visit any number of websites dealing with that sort of stuff.
If I want piranha information then I come here....lets keep it that way.

Xenon...well done on drawing the line.

Rich


----------



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

Appreciate where you are coming from, I host a website, and it is frustrating that I provide a community for others, and they just waste my time and money by going totally off topic with large images to waste my storage and bandwidth.....

Not a difficult rule to adhere to either!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

and u had to wait for a chicks thread to say that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with "chicks" or "dude" threads, as long as all posted images are tasteful and according to the guidelines set forth in this thread.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

got to start this one back up again to battle the one the girls are doin









cant let a girl beat us

i this chick is hot and has a certain class about her


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> If I want to see pictures of sexual organs in an aroused state


 Ehhhh ???

I don't recall that being posted


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> got to start this one back up again to battle the one the girls are doin :laugh:
> 
> cant let a girl beat us
> 
> i this chick is hot and has a certain class about her


 This isnt the time and place for pics. In other words, start a different thread.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sorry







i got this one and one of the other 20 chick threads mixed up


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

But damn those girls are hot


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

i agree nick, they are


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

mike,

i ahven't read this thread since the first day and was a bit taken back by the number of responses.

i want to commend you for handling this whole issue, and issues in the past with a great deal of professionalism all while maintaining the goal in the bigger picture of the site. for example, making a very clear distinction of why you're implementing such a rule. good job, and keep at it.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dang! what is this world coming too!? i do not want this place plasterd with nude pics. good that you take care of that s--t and not let it slide. props Xenon.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

is my avatar okay... i have had it for a long time... i like it...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> is my avatar okay... i have had it for a long time... i like it...


 No u cant that girl's ass is huge she probably has the worst face ever and she must be a lesbian with 0% interest in men!








You see now I'm actinng like u do on our fun thread


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > is my avatar okay... i have had it for a long time... i like it...
> ...


 hey i never did that to you...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > is my avatar okay... i have had it for a long time... i like it...
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 you girls are terrible...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 Not as terrible as you men.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow nat... you take stuff to serious... cooooool down...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> wow nat... you take stuff to serious... cooooool down...


 Or do I?!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

now i am confused..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Good.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i give up... oh well back to work...


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

im suprised this thread has had so many replies, the original post seemed pretty cut n dry, besides people wanting some exact clarification on what is n isnt allowed. im totally down with following the rules. why post nudity pics anyway, like its hard to find porn on the net? if u have trouble gettin porn on ur computer u must be still usin an Apple II.
UR SITE, UR RULES, U DA BOSS.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

TIGER9 said:


> im suprised this thread has had so many replies, the original post seemed pretty cut n dry, besides people wanting some exact clarification on what is n isnt allowed. im totally down with following the rules. why post nudity pics anyway, like its hard to find porn on the net? if u have trouble gettin porn on ur computer u must be still usin an Apple II.
> UR SITE, UR RULES, U DA BOSS.


 you are so right about being easy to find porno on line








I once was looking for a site about pregancy prevention and what came out was "pregnant girls having anal"





























sad.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> TIGER9 said:
> 
> 
> > im suprised this thread has had so many replies, the original post seemed pretty cut n dry, besides people wanting some exact clarification on what is n isnt allowed. im totally down with following the rules. why post nudity pics anyway, like its hard to find porn on the net? if u have trouble gettin porn on ur computer u must be still usin an Apple II.
> ...


 hahahahahhahha. you'd be surprised. any word containing woman will come up with porno on google.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > TIGER9 said:
> ...


 No kidding, you type in anyword in to the google picture search engine and your bound to get some kind of porn within the first 3 pages.


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Good job with the new rule. When my mom found out there were pictures of near about naked woman she flipped. I just now told her that theres a banishment of these kind of pictures. Now I'm allowed back on p-fury.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Zim said:


> Good job with the new rule. When my mom found out there were pictures of near about naked woman she flipped. I just now told her that theres a banishment of these kind of pictures. Now I'm allowed back on p-fury.


 Tell your mom to check out the thread "One for the Ladies"


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Xenon said:


> For the few that continually push it, here are some examples:
> 
> The next 4 images show plenty of skin but they are
> 
> ...


 thanks for the pics mike


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

what the f*ck dude thats the kind of sh*t they said they pretty much dont want to see, oh and willbradley- its cool if chicks are with other chicks







, its not cool if guys are with guys.







but seriously people if your on tis site you must adhere to the rules.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

xenon- keep the rules tight, peace.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

those girls are HOOOOT tho... man...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

they just pics they not real they fake it. and its not really that cool. yeah they are hot but it doent need to be here. somebody please back me up? and im not gay either.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

JM


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

JLH


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Can we say bad words?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kevsawce said:


> Can we say bad words?


So long as you keep it to a minimum and you arent using them to disrespect a member.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

SS


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Bond girl


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why you postin pix dood?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that 2nd chick is not hot and based on it im not even sure id wanna f*ck her for FREE....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------

